# Had my apprentice physical today...



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Prohibition ended in 1933.


----------



## unnormaldude68 (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm aware of that, thank you, but that does not stop an employer from choosing to not hire based on whether or not they consume alcohol.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

unnormaldude68 said:


> I'm aware of that, thank you, but that does not stop an employer from choosing to not hire based on whether or not they consume alcohol.


How long do you think alcohol stays in your blood?


----------



## unnormaldude68 (Jul 14, 2015)

It's a urine alcohol test. Alcohol in your blood is irrelevant. Urine tests can detect alcohol for days.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

unnormaldude68 said:


> It's a urine alcohol test. Alcohol in your blood is irrelevant. Urine tests can detect alcohol for days.


I don't think so, and whoever said that is full of chit!


----------



## unnormaldude68 (Jul 14, 2015)

Lol thanks.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> I don't think so, and whoever said that is full of chit!


It takes about 1.5 seconds to google that and find out your thinker is on the fritz. They have a test that can detect it for up to 80 hours after consumption.


----------



## zlxngx (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey guys, 
I don't mean to stray away from the topic. But I'm an aspiring apprentice. I passed my exam on July 18 and am currently waiting for an interview at Local 11 in Los Angeles. Does anyone know how long the wait is for the interview? As you can tell patience is a little tough for me! Thanks!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

bkmichael65 said:


> It takes about 1.5 seconds to google that and find out your thinker is on the fritz. They have a test that can detect it for up to 80 hours after consumption.


And their test is bull chit, and anyone that would believe that such a test is reliable is a fool simple as that!

And since when is it a crime to have a few beers at night in your home?


The idea of such a test is to see if someone is drunk at the time of the test not whether or not someone had a beer 80 hours ago.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

zlxngx said:


> Hey guys,
> I don't mean to stray away from the topic. But I'm an aspiring apprentice. I passed my exam on July 18 and am currently waiting for an interview at Local 11 in Los Angeles. Does anyone know how long the wait is for the interview? As you can tell patience is a little tough for me! Thanks!


That all depends on whether or not they need people right now. If they don't you will be waiting.


----------



## unnormaldude68 (Jul 14, 2015)

Black Dog said:


> And their test is bull chit, and anyone that would believe that such a test is reliable is a fool simple as that!
> 
> And since when is it a crime to have a few beers at night in your home?
> 
> ...


I feel like a simple breathalyzer test would be easier for that and far less expensive.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

A breathalyzer would have to be maintained and calibrated and certified, including the people doing it. Much easier to just send bloodwork / urine to the lab and let them handle it. They're not just looking for alcohol currently in your system, they're looking at liver enzyme levels to see if you're drinking alcoholically.


----------



## unnormaldude68 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you. That makes sense.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

This'll all be easier when the Gub'Mit puts microchips in our livers......~CS~


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> A breathalyzer would have to be maintained and calibrated and certified, including the people doing it. Much easier to just send bloodwork / urine to the lab and let them handle it. They're not just looking for alcohol currently in your system, they're looking at liver enzyme levels to see if you're drinking alcoholically.


So they can decide if you're going to drive up their health inaurance costs.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

unnormaldude68 said:


> I feel like a simple breathalyzer test would be easier for that and far less expensive.


But that won't detect for "other" drugs.


----------



## Dave Dinero (Jul 13, 2015)

What local, 3? And as long as you didn't drink hours before the test you're fine


----------



## unnormaldude68 (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes, local 3. And thanks for the info.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Kinda funny that many locals test applicants for alcohol and then give out free beer at the meetings! Lol


----------

